# Price of cast-iron!!!!



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Last weekend, KY had their 400mile yard sale all up and down 68. We bought a lot of nice stuff cheap--that's the only way to buy it. I found about 4 1/2 dozen of canning jars and made a contact to buy about 400 more next weekend (I think I'm good now on those :dance. Found several aquariums: 75 gallon, 2-40 gallons, and a free 20 gallon. (Thinking about tilapia...). Anyway, my goodness, did the yardsellers value their cast-iron! I saw a lot of it, but none of it was cheap. What is a good price for a big skillet or a dutch oven? It's not something I cook with, but I see it's value for the long haul and I've been watching for it.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Used, no idea....but you can get a 5 piece set brand new at Bass Pro for $90. Granted I'm not a huge fan of the "pre-treated" ones that are out now...I strip them down and re-treat them my own way, lol.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

If I was to buy new it would be from the Lodge company. I have several pieces I use daily that I have picked up used over these many years. Probably have more sitting in the cellar than in the kitchen !! Have a few favorites that I use almost daily in the kitchen. I am sure I didn't pay more than a few dollars for any of them from skillets to dutch overns to grills...I wouldn't pay much for a used one..especially if it needs cleaned up really well.


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

Today's cast iron sucks. All of it. The best cast iron skillets, pots, and pans were made by Wagner Ware. The cooking surfaces are baby smoothe. This is due in part to the way the company used to spin the iron into the mold for one thing and the quality of the molds and iron for another.

When you go looking for cast iron ware turn it over and look for the Wagner Ware stamp. If you value good cooking ware you will negotiate on price appropriately. I use mine everyday.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I refuse to buy new after all the research I have done on how they are made differently- they will never NEVER get that smooth mirror finish, I got 4 pans off Craigslist for 40 bucks- all Wagner and I got a Wagner dutch over minus the lid for 22 off Ebay..
we recently purchased a butchering kettle for 150 off craigslist totally worth it....


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hubby and I decided the butchering kettle would be a Father's day present and Anniversary gift to each other - just to clarify how we justified the price


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Butchering kettle? I'll. Have to google that. I have an old lodge and wagner ware frying pans and love them. I have several new pieces and dont like them. Hate the pre-seasoned stuff, everything sticks. At the flea market you can pick up frying pans from $8-$10.

We had one of those hanging at our last place. It had flowers planted in it.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Becka03 said:


> I refuse to buy new after all the research I have done on how they are made differently- they will never NEVER get that smooth mirror finish, I got 4 pans off Craigslist for 40 bucks- all Wagner and I got a Wagner dutch over minus the lid for 22 off Ebay..
> we recently purchased a butchering kettle for 150 off craigslist totally worth it....


I have a couple of my grandmother's, and some I've picked up here and there,and two or three Lodges I bought in 1998. They all have the mirror finish. You really can't tell the difference by looking inside. I don't know why they look rough inside when you buy them new, but they cure well and smooth out fast with use.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

vicker said:


> I have a couple of my grandmother's, and some I've picked up here and there,and two or three Lodges I bought in 1998. They all have the mirror finish. You really can't tell the difference by looking inside. I don't know why they look rough inside when you buy them new, but they cure well and smooth out fast with use.



Not the new ones. I've got several that just wont season properly.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

triple divide said:


> Today's cast iron sucks. All of it. The best cast iron skillets, pots, and pans were made by Wagner Ware. The cooking surfaces are baby smoothe. This is due in part to the way the company used to spin the iron into the mold for one thing and the quality of the molds and iron for another.
> 
> When you go looking for cast iron ware turn it over and look for the Wagner Ware stamp. If you value good cooking ware you will negotiate on price appropriately. I use mine everyday.


Griswold is the other brand of old cast iron you want to look for. It and Wagner are equally good. I have a 12 inch skillet that belonged to my grandma that my mom gave me and it has been wonderfully seasoned from years of use (even though my mom never used it much) - probably because back in grandma's day they cooked everything with lard!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Sellers may have thought that their cast iron were collectors pieces. 

If I had spare $ and happened on a really great condition Griswald Waffle Maker with the burner ring I'd spend the moolah. For our first Christmas Woodsrunner, bought me the cast iron waffle maker in the Lehman's catalog. I can best describe it's value with a resounding Bronx salute - it bites the big one don't waste your $. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

lemonthyme7 said:


> Griswold is the other brand of old cast iron you want to look for. It and Wagner are equally good. I have a 12 inch skillet that belonged to my grandma that my mom gave me and it has been wonderfully seasoned from years of use (even though my mom never used it much) - probably because back in grandma's day they cooked everything with lard!


Yep. Griswold too. Just as good. Probably why WW bought Griswold out years ago.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I know when we go flea marketing, you can tell who is selling cast iron for collectors and who is selling it for people to use. I almost always find at least one seller who is selling it to be used and pick up a piece. I got my first Wagner at a yard sale for $2 a few weeks ago. I have one wagner, one griswold, and the rest of mine are lodge.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

terri9630 said:


> Not the new ones. I've got several that just wont season properly.


They all "season", 100 year old ones and brand new ones. The big difference is the new ones aren't polished on the inside like the old ones were so it takes more time... But sticks better.

Getting to that black high gloss can take years. Grandma's was old and used daily. She wasn't a germaphobe. Her cleanser wasn't powerful. She didn't have a dishwasher. She never scrubbed it. She never cleaned it in the modern sense. She cooked with lard and fats. She only used brillo if she burned the food, but she knew how to cook. :whistlin: The "season" they tell you is just the start. It takes years. Make bacon and fried potatoes. Beans and chicken. Pork and grits. Do it in that pan. Do it for a decade everyday. Never wash it with cleanser. Never leave the food in it, never leave it "soak". How to clean it. Put water in the hot pan, boil it a bit. Then wipe it out.
When your grand daughter gets it. She will wonder how you did it. Tell her you did it just feeding the family...


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

We bought a Lodge cast iron fry pan at Target about a month ago. We are very happy with it. I have been using it several times a week. 

The real test was when I made farmer's breakfast a couple of days ago. The eggs and the cheese barely stuck to the pan. It cleaned up easily with a damp cloth. Last night I made grilled cheese, and it was the same result. If I had used my stainless steel frying pan for either of those, I would have been standing at the sink scrubbing it out.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Some pieces are pretty rare, that might be the reason for the high price.The highest I ever paid was 45. for a #14 Griswold skillet with lid. We have quite a collection and some is just stashed away,because for some reason I can't sell it,I've sold some,but people won't pay much for it arround here.I even sold a cornbread pan for 2 bucks and the guy balked at that because he coun't figure out how to "grease" it easly. He bought it when I told him to use spray oil.I do wash my pans,but i reseason them when needed and really the seasoning doesn't come off in a simple wash by hand. IF I didn't wash them they would collect dust while hanging on the wall.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

All of our cast iron fry pans are made by Lodge. When new, they did not immediately have that non-stick surface, even after seasoning. However, with continued use they have become extremely non-stick and I would not trade them for anything.

All of our dutch ovens are also made by Lodge. Since we primarily use them to bake with using campfire coals, there is no need for a non-stick surface. I do season them however just so they do not rust.

Brand new Lodge cast iron cookware is relatively inexpensive, IMHO.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I have no problems with lodge. I always season them well when new, then cook several batches of cornbread in them. After that they should be good to go. But, like you say, it takes a little time and use for them to really get there.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

We have lots of cast iron cookwear. Some Griswold, a lot more Wagner. I also have a lot of really old cookwear that have no name on them, and in truht there is not difference in using any of them and Wagner or Griswold. They have mirror smooth interiors and never stick. Those peices that I have bought (not my Grandmothers) with no names cost a fraction of what Wagner or Griswold cost. Maybe no $2-5, depending on the piece. But even the name brand pieces are comparitively priced or cheaper than new Lodge pieces. 

Pelenanka, I have waffle griddle sets. We have waffles every couple of months, wife won;t let me have them more often, made with the Victor set. Fantastic with real maple syrup!

kma1


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Like Vicker most of mine are Lodge. I don't believe in the "pre-seasoned" (they may say it is but I don't trust it) and season a new piece before even trying to use it. I have a 6 inch fry pan that I use for eggs, after a dozen uses it's perfect. All I do is wipe it out with a dry paper towel after using it and it's good to go for next time. The 12" took a bit more work but making bacon in it really helped.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

It never ceases to amaze me, the abundance of people who turn out for yard sales. 

Some of them are Dumb, and many are just playing a role. Skillets are collectible, and so are Gold coins. Many can't tell the difference, or so their "roll playing" would lead you to believe. If you do not understand this, then have a yard sale of your own. You will become an expert in pricing in a matter of minutes.

I was at a yard sale Sat., I was willing to pay $30 for $20 Dollar Gold Coins. I could not find any, no matter how ignorant I pretended to be.

There was one yard sale that I came to where there were 2 skillets for sale, with no prices on them. One said "Made In China" on the back and the other said "Griswold" on the back. They were about the same size. I asked the guy how much the skillets were. He said just give me a Dollar for both of them. I did, and I did not even ask if he had any Gold coins.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess the problem is that my stretch of hwy 68 (the 400 mile yardsale) is rural and folks here are more familiar with cast-iron and "country" collectibles.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

stanb999 said:


> They all "season", 100 year old ones and brand new ones. The big difference is the new ones aren't polished on the inside like the old ones were so it takes more time... But sticks better.
> 
> Getting to that black high gloss can take years. Grandma's was old and used daily. She wasn't a germaphobe. Her cleanser wasn't powerful. She didn't have a dishwasher. She never scrubbed it. She never cleaned it in the modern sense. She cooked with lard and fats. She only used brillo if she burned the food, but she knew how to cook. :whistlin: The "season" they tell you is just the start. It takes years. Make bacon and fried potatoes. Beans and chicken. Pork and grits. Do it in that pan. Do it for a decade everyday. Never wash it with cleanser. Never leave the food in it, never leave it "soak". How to clean it. Put water in the hot pan, boil it a bit. Then wipe it out.
> When your grand daughter gets it. She will wonder how you did it. Tell her you did it just feeding the family...


I know how to use and care for cast iron. Its just this preseasoned stuff. I can't stand it. I finally got my pot to season after taking a weed burner to it and burning off whatever they used to season it. I got my first pan about 20yrs ago while helping my grandpa dig up a new garden plot. Burned off the rust, rendered some lard and used it for bacon for years. I love that pan. My grandmother taught me to use kosher salt to scrub cast iron when something sticks. Never soap and water.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

terri9630 said:


> Not the new ones. I've got several that just wont season properly.


a friend of mine sanded his new "pre-seasoned" iron pan with a palm sander progressively finer paper to about 260 grit then season the old fashioned way. i have not done this as my iron is older and still in good shape, one i have to re-season but it may help with your iron if every thing sticks.

dean


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

triple divide said:


> Yep. Griswold too. Just as good. Probably why WW bought Griswold out years ago.


I have a good selection of Griswold's that has taken me most of 30+ years to obtain. One of my favorites is a chicken fryer with lid. You can't beat this pan for browning ground meat or roasting a chicken in the oven.

Another brand to keep an eye out for is "Erie". Griswold bought them out years ago.

I really don't like the new stuff that is out there, but prefer to save old cast iron from a scrap pile. A little know-how and TLC can go a long ways towards a really decent cooking pan.

I don't wash my pans with detergent....just scalding hot water & a good scrubbie do the trick.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

longshot38 said:


> a friend of mine sanded his new "pre-seasoned" iron pan with a palm sander progressively finer paper to about 260 grit then season the old fashioned way. i have not done this as my iron is older and still in good shape, one i have to re-season but it may help with your iron if every thing sticks.
> 
> dean


I've heard of a lot of people doing that. I just pulled out the weed burner and burned off the new seasoning. I love the old stuff, my neighbor couldn't believe I wanted that old rusted pan she was gonna throw out. Thats how I got my one Griswold.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I picked my favorite up in little store in Vermont, on the way to Canada for my honeymoon. It is a Voltaire or something like that.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Dh was ordering a pump part from ruralking.com a few weeks ago and was close to the free shipping total so I added THIS 13 1/4" Lodge Logic skillet. I thought the price was good and it is huge.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Just because some cast iron doesn't have a logo on it, doesn't mean it's not a Wagner. I have old and new cast iron. I recently bought a Lodge Griddle just so I'd have a cast iron griddle. Here's a great website for information on determining what the maker's marks are. 

The Pan Man: Specializing in Griswold and Wagner Ware Cast Iron Cookware and Cast Iron Cooking Utensils


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

A little over a year ago, I jumped into a roll-off dumpster at the local solid waste transfer site and pulled out this treasure! For free, I might add. After cleaning and reseasoning, we've made quite a few waffles with it.


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

Why on earth would someone throw that out!!! It boggles my mind.

Great find CF!


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I make a weekly visit to the local Flea Market. I am always looking for good cast iron at a cheap price. Last week I bought a Wagner 8 inch cast iron skillet. It was in great condition and figured the seller would want a lot of money for it. I asked anyway and he said, "Five dollars". I quickly pulled out my wallet and left happy. 

I was at the market two weeks ago and saw a man carrying about 5 pieces of cast iron. He was over loaded and was going to the car. I talked with him for a few minutes when he set the load down and he said he was from Virginia. The price of cast iron in Virginia is sky high. He planned on keeping some and selling some back home. One of the pans he had he said he paid $20.00 for he said it would go for $50.00 or over $60.00 at home.

I have never paid more than $5.00 for any piece of cast iron I own. But I am looking for another good stove top Dutch Oven at a good price. If you are patient you may find a treasure for a low price. Good hunting. :clap:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Love the waffle maker, CF. I have one, not marked, that I bought at a thrift shop last year. I think I paid about $20-$25 for it, the most I've ever paid for a piece of cast iron, but it was worth it to me. Most of my pieces have been garage sale finds or Goodwill tag sale markdowns. I have several Wagner Ware, as well as some "no name" pieces. Everything from 6" skillets to a dutch oven, and mostly all old pieces with a wonderful slick well-seasoned finish. I love them and use them. What I don't have and wish I did, is a dutch oven or three with the lids that hold coals for baking. I'm still looking and figure I'll eventually stumble across some bargains.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

akaRach said:


> Why on earth would someone throw that out!!! It boggles my mind.
> 
> Great find CF!


They have no idea how much it was worth or it wasn't worth much to them. Sadly, we have become a throw-away society. It's almost painful to watch at times. :hair

Nice save!


----------

